# Where are the bullred schools?



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a couple of buddies coming into town tomorrow and I'm taking off work to take them fishing. I would prefer to take them in the upper bays but they are really wanting to catch some bullreds so we will be looking for schooling redsin the lower bay.

Have any of you guys seen any big schools of bullreds lately? I know they school up around deer point and along the beach just east and west of the pass. Where will I most likely be able to find them tomorrow in the late morning and early afternoon?

Thanks


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I have had some luck at Ft.Pickens on the gulf side.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

They havent been real consistant yet but they are out there somewhere... I looked yesterday afternoon but I think it was a little choppy. Caught some in the pass on bottom using menhaden. I would start in the gulf run a mile to the west and then look east, if you dont see any birds diving come back and look around Deer point all the way around to the 3 mile bridge.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be headed to the pass this saturday evening to try and rip some reds. I will post up what we catch.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't been in a month but I saw a few posts of them just outside the pass in the gulf chasing bait.

Look for the birds!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that responded. Against my better judgement we are going to fish around the pass as opposed to the upper bays. I guess it's good to get out of my comfort zone every once in a while and accept a challenge. I'll post a report this weekend.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> Thanks to everyone that responded. Against my better judgement we are going to fish around the pass as opposed to the upper bays. I guess it's good to get out of my comfort zone every once in a while and accept a challenge. I'll post a report this weekend.


I'll be out tomorrow, feel free to give me a ring on my cell 850-341-9816,
If I see any reds I'll let you know, they are around, but not real thick yet. I've seen only a few schools here and their. I think it's going to be a week or so more and the bay will be full of big reds. Good luck. John


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> I'll be out tomorrow, feel free to give me a ring on my cell 850-341-9816,
> If I see any reds I'll let you know, they are around, but not real thick yet. I've seen only a few schools here and their. I think it's going to be a week or so more and the bay will be full of big reds. Good luck. John


Thank you John. I'll give you a call to see if you've found them or to tell you if I find some. We'll be leaving the ramp about about 9:00 am.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I seen a big school of em just West of the 3 mile bridge last week. I don't get out there much but from what I've heard they've been hit or miss so far this year. Good Luck!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

They aren't too thick right now IMOH, I ran out past the mass, east, then west along the beach. Saw a few birds diving but no luck. Went back in the bay and trolled a 25 but never ran into any. I have heard a few stories about them schooled up, so good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

As promised here is my bullred report. We looked for the bullred schools about a mile east of the pass and a couple miles west of the pass. We fished a flat in the bay where I've sight fished bullreds in the past and did not see a fish. At about noon we headed over to flounders for some seafood nachos and beverages. Left flounders at about 1:30 and at that time the bay was chopped up so we headed to the ramp.

I'm sure that we could have caught some fish had we fished the pass with some menhaden. Therefore, I would recommend that if you're going to look for the bullred schools that you have a back up plan if you can't find them.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

PAss was very thin today. I saw a few fish caught but nothing like it should be by now! Maybe three caught the entire time I was there


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

On Tuesday and Thursday of this week they were seen from my dock just west of the Bob Sikes bridge. I haven't seen them since...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

strong incoming tonite!....east side of the pass...just off the north side of the bar....id bet on it


----------

